# Anyone use radiant heat panels?



## marydd (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello! I have always used ceramic lights to help heat my enclosures. Has anyone used radiant heat panels? Was wondering what the benefits of them are. Is it used over the baking area or do you need a separate heat source for that specificly. Seems like it would create a large basking area. Any info you have will be helpful.


----------



## Skeep (Oct 24, 2014)

I have two large zoo-med heat pads in my enclosure, glued to glass. One has tiles on top and one is under substrate. They don't raise the temperature but Fluffy really likes laying on them! She basks on the one with the tile, and will often lay on the warmer substrate on the other one, or sometimes burrow down closer to the heat pad.

A more proper radiant heating panel sounds like a good idea! I might consider something like that to help keep the cage temperature more consistent. Unfortunately the air outside of her cage has a lot of temperature fluctuations, so the cage does to. I need to add another heat source on a thermostat (also adding insulation).


----------



## marydd (Oct 24, 2014)

The radiant heat panels use a thermostat to keep the cage from over heating. I like the idea of that. I'm just worried that the space it heats will be to large. I don't want half the cage to be basking spot temps.


----------



## Skeep (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmm, is the panel flexible enough to wrap up the side of the cage, so it would be more concentrated in a smaller area? Otherwise maybe you can keep it on a low temperature and supplement it with a heat lamp still.

There are a couple of things I've found that you might want to consider. I read somewhere that tegus take in their heat from above and not below, however from observing my little gu I don't really believe that! But might be good to have heat source from above for basking. Another thing I've found with basking and things that turn on and off is that this really confuses Fluffy. If she's basking under the ceramic heater and then it turns off (by thermostat) she gets confused and has to find a new spot.


----------



## marydd (Oct 24, 2014)

The panel is fixed to the top of the enclosure. Just like a ceramic bulb. It's not like a heating pad at all.


----------



## N8bub (Oct 24, 2014)

Radiant heat panels dont get basking spot hot. They're better for uniform heating.


----------



## Skeep (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea, I might have to look into getting these. Do you have a product link to the ones you're considering?


----------



## N8bub (Oct 24, 2014)

Haven't used them but I know they're very popular with the snake crowd. (Haven't kept snakes for years) I believe boamaster.com has them tho. Nice cages as well. Im pretty sure they cannot burn your gu so if you have a drafty area where the cage is I say go for it


----------



## apocalypse910 (Nov 1, 2014)

I use one - it is great but definitely not a replacement for a basking spot bulb.

I have 150W panel and I use two cage configurations:

In the winter I keep the basking bulb on a timer and the heat panel on a (mid tank) thermostat set for 75 or so - It can't always maintain that temp at night but it keep the cage reasonably warm and boosts the temp during the day a bit.
In the summer I unplug the heat panel and put the basking bulb on timer + thermostat set for max safe temps. 

Basically the heat panel won't make a dramatic difference, but it can keep things comfortable if your home temps swing quite a bit and your main heat source is day/light specific. The other advantage is that it is directional so it can provide direct heat even if it isn't strong enough to heat the whole cage. The effect is very subtle though and will not be enough to maintain proper digestion temps. It is a lot safer than a heat emitter though as it doesn't get hot enough to cause burns (or start fires). The main downside is price, but I think it is worth it. Expect some out-gassing, you may want to run the panel for a few days prior to installation.


----------



## Skeep (Nov 12, 2014)

The temperature really dropped here suddenly and keeping constant temps just got harder. I think I'll go for one of the boamaster.com heat panels. I looked at some of the ceramic heat / radiant panels on Amazon, but they just don't seem practical for a cage.


----------



## Trede (Dec 2, 2014)

I recommend getting in touch with the folks at Pro Products. If you give them the dimensions of the enclosure and tell them what you're keeping, they're pretty good about helping you figure out exactly what will fit your needs. I currently have a boa constrictor imperator in a 5'x2'x2' enclosure with a radiant heat panel. By strategically placing her hides and water dish, my enclosure pretty much regulates itself. 60-70% humidity, basking spot (top of warm hide) is 95ish, warm side in the mid 80s cool side in the high 70s. Great customer service, quick shipping, easy installation...definitely worth a look.

http://pro-products.com/pro-heat/


----------



## Skeep (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh nuts, the panel just arrived last night from BoaMaster. But I'll keep Pro in mind if I need to buy another panel in the future!


----------



## marydd (Dec 4, 2014)

Ill look into pro-products! Thanks!


----------

